# British Passports costs reduce



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

British participants to the forum may be interested to note that the cost of a new 32 page adult passport will be reduced by 35% to 83 Pounds Sterling next month for overseas applicants. Applications will revert to UK, turnaround quoted as 4 to 6 weeks, and courier charges apply. The charge is only marginally higher than for a UK-based applicant


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

The overseas courier charge is £19.86 at the moment so that makes it £102.86 vs £72.50


----------

